# Serious-ly



## jasonb (Jul 11, 2016)

Bummed out I missed this Serious lathe for auction this past weekend. I put in a bid, but shipping doubled my cost so it was not a strong bid. It went for ~$2100, someone got a great buy.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 11, 2016)

Yep, somebody scored. When it comes to shipping I even look at what it would take to drive out and pick it up, That's what I did for my Oneway 2036 a few months ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 11, 2016)

Now that's serious!!


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 15, 2016)

Sweet lookin lathe !!!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2016)

Surely you can't be serious....
That is serious, and I didn't mean to call you shirley....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

